# rhinestones available in a online designer?



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone know of an online designer program or service that allows for rhinestone placement? would be great if it could give a vector output from the designer so it could go right to the applicator.

any help would be great.

Pup


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Puppy,

Basically that is what we all do to a drgree. But there is no software for an online designer that can auot convert vector to a pattern. There could be but I am not aware of it.

How we work is this. For arguement sake we take a dtg print and take that photoshop file that we just printed and put it into our rhinestone software machine. Then we trace on the print where we wnt to place the stones.
Then we output that file to the robotic rhinestone machine and it makes a transfer with the stones on it. Then we lay that transfer over the printed shirt and have sotnes on the shirt.

Also if you send someone a file jpeg or bitmap we would do the same as with the printed file. The output is a design in up to 6 colors that get set on the transfer paper then you place it on the shirt with a press.

Have any questions or need help give a yell

Bob


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bob is correct in what he describes...but all of us do not use the robotic machine...some use either the Roland EGX 350 or the DAS vinyl system..with either of those we convert the graphic to a rhinestone design either for pressing or just make the template for the end user to do their own. In this case we are not putting on a pre printed image...although we could


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you guys so much.

but let me just ask this question in theory...

if you could get the designer to output and .svg file would that work with either of your workflows? i guess i am asking because with it being vector it would work with mine.

it seems to me the flaw is in the file type you get for an output.

i dont know i am just thinking and that can be dangerous.

printpuppy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont understand your question..in the roland egx 350 and Rwear software as well as the DAS vinyl program, you can import various files.. with DAS it is easier to import jpg and let if do the converstion to vector...as you need that for the vinyl cutter...you can export a design to show a client but I am not aware of any program to take that and use in another system...same with R-Wear..it will let you import and export files but you cannot ..for example...take an R-Wear single line font and export and use in the DAS system..each is proprietary system...

maybe you could better describe what you want to know.. BTW...out side of manually doing the designs, these are about the two least expensive systems...most go for $16k and up. The fully robotic systems are 50-60K


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks again for the info as i may have been too vague before.

i know i will have to give in to using a proprietary software with any cutting, engraving or robotic system. I was just dreaming a bit of owning a robotic machine or engraver etc. and being able to let my customers design on my site that when saved would supply me an svg file that would allow me to import into just about any of these machines software so i can simplify the process. that is always the challenge.

i hope this was a little better on my info side.

thanks again so much,

printpuppy


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Printpuppy,

Your thoughts are well taken, but think of this. It takes time to do a complicated design for us and we do it for a living. I dont think you want someone with no experience to attemp to do something like this online.

It is much different with printing. They usually use a piece of clipart form the designer and that tyupe in some text that auto generates and then you do some shadows or color outline. Doing the rhinestones online for a customer would be a nightmare.

We have all our online customers send us the artwork and we do the design for them.

Hope I did not make you loose faith, but right now there is nothing out there.

If I can be of any help just PM me or contact me at below.

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

i think all input is positive bob and i appreciate it alot.

my only reason is not to eliminate our expertise it is to simplify our workload if it was possible.

printpuppy


----------

